# Sunbeam EM0440 Grinder: Lots of noise, not much coffee!



## Kiwijaz (Apr 19, 2011)

I bought this grinder about 6 months ago (but I cant find my receipt anywhere to return it!) and it started only being able to grind at it's most coarse settings.

I contacted Sunbeam and they sent me a couple of shims. I tried fitting just one and it seemed to make it worse in that I couldn't only grind at the most coarse setting.

I tried two shims and it made no difference.

Sunbeam advised me to try it again but with only one shim. Tried that but it was the same.

I then tried it with 2 shims again and it has made no difference.

They advised that I would need to grind for 3 to 5 minutes before coffee would come out! That is a long time.

I have noticed that the button on the back clicks out when it is at its most coarse grind setting (25) but then goes in at any other setting.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Did you pay by credit or debit card? If so you have proof of purchase and don't need a receipt. From there get refund as not fit for purpose. Don't be fobbed off with excuses.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Check  *this*  information.


----------



## Kiwijaz (Apr 19, 2011)

Rhys said:


> Did you pay by credit or debit card? If so you have proof of purchase and don't need a receipt. From there get refund as not fit for purpose. Don't be fobbed off with excuses.


Thanks for the advice. I bought it with some other things and am not really sure of exactly when it was but will have a look at my online statements and see if I can work it out.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Sunbeam is usually pretty good with warrenty returns. Have a look at your online statents and find something that at least vaguely resembles the transaction and this can be used as proof of purchase. Sounds like you have done everything that could be expected of the average consumer.


----------



## Kiwijaz (Apr 19, 2011)

timmyjj21 said:


> Sunbeam is usually pretty good with warrenty returns. Have a look at your online statents and find something that at least vaguely resembles the transaction and this can be used as proof of purchase. Sounds like you have done everything that could be expected of the average consumer.


Hi,

Yes, they do seem very good. They are sending me a replacement hopper so hopefully that will sort it.

Thanks,

Jarod


----------

